# 3x3 Method Neutrality



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2021)

I have been method neutral on the 3x3 in competitions since 2018. The barrier of 15 seconds inspection is super tough, if we want to inspect good cross, good first block, or good UF comms, from CFOP, Roux and 3-style respectively.

I hope people get a clear idea on how exactly my thought process goes for method neutrality.

I do have some tutorials too on method neutrality and how make it feasible. I will share it here if needed.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2021)

Seminar that I gave on method neutrality 2 years back. I do plan to make a guide or PDF for it, but currently method neutrality is still in its infancy.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

I have not been making Method Neutral walkthrough solves for a few weeks, as work has made me busy. I will get to making more method neutral walkthroughs in the future.


----------



## Burrito (Sep 1, 2022)

I think I will be method neutral between Roux and ZZ, with CFOP as a last resort.


----------

